# LOGO Analogprogrammierung



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Also wir haben folgendes Problem.

Wir programmieren mit der Logo soft comfort v6.1(falls dies eine Rolle spielt)

Und zwar haben wir einen zug-/drucksensor, der über ein Verstärkermodul , zwischen 0-10V an den Analogeingang der Logo schickt. Also jenachdem, wie sehr die zugkraft ist, wird der Wert der Ausgegebenen Volt Zahl anderst.

In der Logo muss dieser Analoge Wert dann in Kraft (Newton) umgewandelt werden.
Als Wert haben wir das 0V 0N sind und 10 V sind 50N.. 

Desweiteren, müssen wir noch auf der Displayanzeige der LOGO den minimalen Newton wert.. den maximalen Newton wert und der Ist Wert angezeigt werden.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage :

Mit was für Bausteinen kann ich den das Realisieren, ich habe schon versucht mit dem Analogverstärker es zu realisieren , jedoch bekomme ich es nicht so hin.

Über Antworten von euch würde ich mich freuen

Danke


----------



## rheumakay (22 Juni 2011)

wieso nicht ?
hast alles richtig gemacht
10V = Wert 1000
den Gain vom Verstärker auf 0,05 stellen Fertig
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

okay, dankeschön für die antwort

nur kannst mir bitte noch erklären, wie du bei 10V auf den Wert 1000 kommst? bzw. dann auf den Gain von 0.05?

und das mit den Werten vergleichen, müsste auch gehen oder?


----------



## rheumakay (22 Juni 2011)

bei der Logo bekommst du bei 10V den Wert 1000 rein.

50N / 1000 = 0,05 (Gain)


----------



## rheumakay (22 Juni 2011)

was willst du denn vergleichen?
Analogwerte -> Analogkomparator (wie der Name schon sagt)

Du wolltest doch den Istwert auf dem Display anzeigen lassen...Meldetext ->EN mit Log1 vorbelegen in dem Meldetext den Istwert aufrufen


----------



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

das hab ich so gemacht...

aber wie kommt man von 10V auf den Wert 1000 ?

Wir haben eine Newtonspanne, inder der Istwert sein muss...wie kann man das in der LOGO programmieren, dass dies automatisch verglichen wird?


----------



## GLT (22 Juni 2011)

fischer08 schrieb:


> aber wie kommt man von 10V auf den Wert 1000 ?


Macht die LOGO so - siehe auch Handbuch


----------



## rheumakay (22 Juni 2011)

die Logo wandelt die 10v automatisch um 10V=1000 (normierter Bereich)
schau doch auch noch mal in der Hilfe nach..da sind alle Grundlagen erklärt
(siehe Anhang)

Was verstehst du unter Newtonspanne?


----------



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

also ich habe vorgegebene werte z.b. 10 als minimal und 30 als maximal und dann muss mein istwert dazwischen liegen und wie ich das mach, das die LOGO dies vergleicht.

Inzwischen habe ich dies aber rausgefunde.

andere frage ist , wie ich eine Analoges Signal speichere? also ich will 5 mal was messen, diese 5 müssen dann irgendiwe gespeichert werden, wie mach ich das?


----------



## rheumakay (22 Juni 2011)

da gibt es die Analogwertüberwachung. Dabei wird wenn Eingang EN 1 ist der anstehende Analogwert abgespeichert.
im Anhang mein kleines Testprogramm auf die schnelle..kannst ja mal mit der Simulation rumspielen


----------



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

perfekt dankeschön .. wen ich nochmal zu nem problem komme werde ich mich melden


----------



## fischer08 (27 Juni 2011)

so also ich hätte dann noch eine Frage, ich habe einen Analogen Eingang den ich in der LOGO PC Simulation ja dann einstellen kann.

Leider kann ich nur ganze Zahlen eingeben, keine 5,6 oder so.. 

Gibts es eine möglichkeit, dass man bei der Simulation Kommazahlen eingeben kann?


----------



## rheumakay (27 Juni 2011)

Nein ist nicht möglich
keine Real-Gleitpunktarithmetik möglich


----------



## fischer08 (27 Juni 2011)

ok...mit dem Speichern der 4 werte habe ich hinbekommen, weist du wie man nun den mittelwert davon bestimmen kann? Über die Logo?


----------



## fischer08 (27 Juni 2011)

Frage zum Baustein:

Delta 1 bzw. Delta 2 im Analogwertüberwachung...was bedeuten die???
Werde aus der Beschreibung im Programm und im Handbuch nicht schlau.


----------



## Verpolt (27 Juni 2011)

fischer08 schrieb:


> ok...mit dem Speichern der 4 werte habe ich hinbekommen, weist du wie man nun den mittelwert davon bestimmen kann? Über die Logo?





```
("Wert1" + "Wert2" + "Wert3" + "Wert4") / 4 = Mittelwert
```


----------



## fischer08 (27 Juni 2011)

Ja schon klar aber die LOGO soll diese Rechnung machen...intern ausrechnen


----------



## Verpolt (27 Juni 2011)

fischer08 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar aber die LOGO soll diese Rechnung machen...intern ausrechnen



Wie heißt dann der Quark im Logo noch gleich ...?

-->Analoge Arithmetik ( V1+V2+V3+V4) Ergebnis auf Variable


-->Analoge Arithmetik ( V1 (Ergebnis) / V2 (4) Ergebnis = Mittelwert


----------



## fischer08 (27 Juni 2011)

Danke mit der Analoge Arithmetik funktioniert es .. allerdings kann ich bei diesem Baustein leider keinen verweis auf den Baustein Analogwertüberwachung machen, sondern nur auf den Analogen Schwellwertschalter.

Ich habe den Baustein Analogwertüberwachung dafür verwendet, um die Werte zu speichern. da ich sie auf einem Meldetext darstellen will.

Gibt es den irgendeine möglichkleit das ich den Baustein analogwertüberwachung auf den Analoge Arithmetik verweisen kann?


----------



## fischer08 (4 Juli 2011)

und zwar hätte ich da nocheinmal eine Frage.. wen die LOGO ein Passwort hat aber man selber es nicht weiß kann man dann das Passwort umgehen bzw. die LOGO mit einer Tastenkombination auf Werkseinstelung zurücksetzen?


----------



## PN/DP (4 Juli 2011)

*Logo Programm und Passwort löschen*

Aus dem LOGO-Handbuch (02/2005 0BA05):

Hauptmenü > Program.. > Clear Prg


> *Achtung*
> Sollten Sie Ihr Passwort vergessen haben, so müssen Sie 4-mal ein falsches Passwort eingeben, um das Schaltprogramm zu löschen.


Danach ist das Passwort UND DAS PROGRAMM!! gelöscht.

Ab 0BA06:
LOGO!Soft Comfort > Extras > Übertragen > Anwenderprogramm und Passwort löschen

Harald


----------



## fischer08 (5 Juli 2011)

ok dankeschön


----------

